# Rich man hit and run, Normal guy pays the price



## icemonkey (Sep 6, 2010)

I am absolutely livid! This has been playing out near my home town for a few months now and I Just cant believe it! Basically a very rich guy called Martin Erzinger with a home in the exclusive Arrowhead resort drives over a doctor on a ride and is found later by the police removing his rear view mirror and bumper (to hide the evidence?) and then DA Mark Hurlburt (remember him?) decides to let him off with a mild plea - because it might affect his job as a very rich fund manager. I wonder what would have happened if he had run over another rich fund manager? or if Erzinger had been black? Hispanic? Poor? 

If anyone has an email for any of these fu****s please post them. :mad2:


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

icemonkey said:


> I am absolutely livid! This has been playing out near my home town for a few months now and I Just cant believe it! Basically a very rich guy called Martin Erzinger with a home in the exclusive Arrowhead resort drives over a doctor on a ride and is found later by the police removing his rear view mirror and bumper (to hide the evidence?) and then DA Mark Hurlburt (remember him?) decides to let him off with a mild plea - because it might affect his job as a very rich fund manager. I wonder what would have happened if he had run over another rich fund manager? or if Erzinger had been black? Hispanic? Poor?
> 
> *If anyone has an email for any of these fu****s please post them.* :mad2:


Phone: 303-572-4846. E-mail: _martin_.j._erzinger_@smithbarney.com


----------



## icemonkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Thank you, email sent.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

This has been all over the Internet for a couple of days. You can readily find names, addresses, petitions, etc.
The worst commentary was on CNBC. Suggested they looked for the driver only because he was driving a Mercedes. Defending the driver again!


----------



## icemonkey (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry Im a bit slow on the uptake. I live just down the road from where this all happened, and ive only been following it in the local (very low key) press. To be honest weve have had a spate of these events recently, including a friend of mine with terminal cancer who was run off the road. The truth of the matter - the real truth that no one here will admit to is that this valley is a playground for the rich and if you "belong" you get away with whatever you want. We have such a low crime rate but somehow huge quantities of Cocaine/Drugs flow in to the valley. We live in a wonderful playground, but playground rules apply. Sorry still really angry. The riding is great though.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

icemonkey said:


> ... The riding is great though.


Yes it is. I think I was on that exact road last summer on a bike tour.
I prefer the east side of the divide as it seems a little more "average" although in reality all of the area is somewhat upscale.


----------



## icemonkey (Sep 6, 2010)

The riding is great, as long as you can avoid being crushed by a car.


----------



## draganM (Nov 27, 2001)

well he's willing to pay "significant restitution" so that makes it OK to leave another Human being lying in the road like a dead animal.
If anyone has any doubts that Bankers own this country then I wonder how much more proof do you need?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Most "good" hedge fund managers owe their success more to luck than any sort of talent. None of them actually follow their own "systems."

What a joke.


----------

